# Is there a way to reconstruct metadata?



## jmt (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a corrupted pool. Is there a way to access the data? The pool was corrupted by export / import operation.


```
root@mcp:~ # zpool import -V sys
root@mcp:~ # zpool status -v sys
  pool: sys
 state: FAULTED
status: The pool metadata is corrupted and the pool cannot be opened.
action: Destroy and re-create the pool from
        a backup source.
   see: http://illumos.org/msg/ZFS-8000-72
  scan: none requested
config:

        NAME                                          STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        sys                                           FAULTED      0     0     1
          gptid/3094758a-13a1-11e2-a7c0-bc5ff437dd0b  ONLINE       0     0     6
root@mcp:~ #
```


----------

